# I'm new to Wing Chung what can I pratice at home?



## Corporal Hicks (Oct 30, 2004)

Hi,
I'm new to Wing Chung what can I pratice at home? This is my daily plan do far, so what could I try and add to it?

30 Press ups
-30 Single punches
5 Diamond Pressups
-30 Double punches
5 Diamond Pressups
-30 Triple punches
5 Diamond Pressups
- 30 Quadropal Punches

As you can guess my arms are quite dead at the end of this!

Then I practice Sui Lum Tao (or however its spelt!)

I then practice a bit of shadow sparring in front of the mirror and this works up a bit more of a sweat but what else could I incorporate?

Regards


----------



## Phil Elmore (Oct 30, 2004)

Why do you keep adding a "g" on the end of "Chun?"


----------



## Mark Weiser (Oct 30, 2004)

Here is a cheap way to make a sparring dummy. Go out and get a 4 inch wide stick that is about 7 feet tall. Dig a hole about 12 inches deep. Place the stick upright into the Hole fill the hole with cement for stablity. Take pillows and using Duct Tape wrap pillows around the limb about two or three deep. You can cover the Post with a Tarp when not using it to prevent soiling and dampness. This can give you a good punching bag. Later on you can use pillow cases filled with sand if you wish to give a more solid feel. 

With a drill and some screws you can add limbs of different sizes to the base for arms and legs design it how you want it or copy the design off the Dummies used in your Art.


----------



## Corporal Hicks (Oct 30, 2004)

Sharp Phil said:
			
		

> Why do you keep adding a "g" on the end of "Chun?"


Good Point!


----------



## brothershaw (Oct 31, 2004)

You could practice your kicks.
Practice holding your stance ( yee jee kim etc.) it takes awhile to get used to, practice walking (knee protecting groin ), footwork.
RELAXATION
Remember the strikes in wingchun requires alot of relaxation so you can immediately go into the next movements. Probably all beginners do things so stiff  and have no idea how stiff they are.


----------



## Flash25 (Oct 31, 2004)

The best advice I can give is to find a good training partner that you can get together with a few times a week. Nothing can replace the experience you get with another human being. When training by yourself work on stance and footwork. Working on the arms is great, and should not be neglected, but footwork is what ends up seperating the good from the great.


----------



## Hung Fa Moose (Oct 31, 2004)

Ask your Sifu. He is your guide through Wing Chun, so ask for his advice. No offense to anyone here, but that is probably the best course of action as Martial Arts are individualized training programs for the most part. Also, ask your sihing at the school as they have been through the testing process before you and know what to expect. I'm sure the people here can offer great advice, but ultimately, I recommend what I said above. Use your school's curriculum and your seniors there for advice in this.


----------



## Jam_master (Jul 1, 2005)

Corporal Hicks said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I'm new to Wing Chung what can I pratice at home? This is my daily plan do far, so what could I try and add to it?
> 
> 30 Press ups
> ...


 I would do exactly what your doing now with one exception, add some jogging(30min to an hour) and then try doing your first form as slow as possible. I mean from 30 minutes to an hour mostly during tan sao. This will teach you endurance by learning to relax the muscles (Essential for speed), and paying attention to both hands(chambered and tan sao) for better focusing power of both limbs (maintain mental focus of forward energy at all time), relaxing your breath, as well as  sinking your horse even deeper. It is said that yip man was able to do this for 3 hours. 

 It's a very meditative and very endurance tasking to stand and keep your hand out for such an extended period of time, especially after you warmed up both arms and leggs for about a half hour. It's a lot harder than it looks or sounds, try it! and let me know how it goes.


----------



## bcbernam777 (Jul 3, 2005)

This is my opinion:

1. Loose the strength based exsercise for the first year whilst learning at the Sui Lum Tao level, the reason for this is in Wing Chun you are trying to learn a new way of using your shoulder and your specific tools thatrelies on the body structure as opposed to the muscular abilities or your arms.

2. Do Sui Lum Tao like mad. Do the form as often as you can, at first this will seem pointless, however after about 6 months it will all make sense, do it slowly, with a focus on resisting the arms with your stance, try to aim for the first section being 15-20 mins long and the entire form app 30-40 minutes long.

3. Practice your punches utilising the energy taught to you by the chaan sau (the last movement in the form before the punching) try to aim for apprx 500 - 600 punches per training sesion.

4. If you have learnt how to do the Dan Chi Sau, practice doing so app 100 times each section each arm, this contains the Whu, the Fook and the Bong, three of the foundational hands of Wing chun, it will also help you to properly develop your whu sau.

5. If you have learnt the footwork (though I would be suprised if you have if you have only started) then practice it, going forwards, backwards, side to side, aiming to increase your speed, then progress to practicing the footwork with broken rythm.

6. As soon as you are able get yourself a wooden dummy, it is an invalualbe training tool even in the first level, get your sifu how to train your basic tools on it.

7. after about 6 months start to do shadowboxing utilising the footwork and the hands.

8. in every excercise you do always maintain the forward moving energy of the stance, and utilise proper breathing when doing so.

9. Dont worry about adding "g" at the end.


----------



## Jam_master (Jul 3, 2005)

bcbernam777 said:
			
		

> This is my opinion:
> 
> 1. Loose the strength based exsercise for the first year whilst learning at the Sui Lum Tao level, the reason for this is in Wing Chun you are trying to learn a new way of using your shoulder and your specific tools thatrelies on the body structure as opposed to the muscular abilities or your arms.
> 
> ...


 Bravo!!!


----------

